# Was ist BitTorrent?



## marcoX (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

was ist eigendlich BitTorrent?
Ich wollte mir bei Gentoo die "universal iso" downloaden und
bin da auch auf BitTorrent gestossen. Jetzt weiss ich nicht,
was das ist und wie man ein solches File benutzt (... iso.torrent)

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du wissen willst was BitTorrent genau ist und wie das Konzept funktioniert,
solltest du dir das durchlesen.

Es ist im groben und ganzen ein P2P-Client, den du mit *.torrent-Dateien fütterst
um dann von anderen Nutzern die Datei zu ziehen. Du startest also
dein Client (Azureus, Bittorrent, Bittornado), lädst die Torrentdatei und er fängt an
von den anderen Nutzern, die auch diese Datei geladen haben, zu ziehen und
lädt dabei selber hoch, damit auch andere von dir ziehen können.


----------



## marcoX (18. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Marco


----------

